# Dark Heresy Need players and a G.M.



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

looking to start a game 
you may use grey knights (what I'm going to use)
haven't chosen a time
will be played through Skype (no video)

P.S. I don't check my PMs often


----------

